# [Video] Easiest beginners method, Erik



## Erik (May 7, 2011)

I finally managed to finish off my beginners tutorial. It's the easiest method there is and can be learned very fast.

Steps:
1. cross (flower) and then match up and do half a move
2. corners first layer, match and then sexy move
3. edges 2nd layer: sexy move, turn the cube, sexy move on the other side
4. edge orientation: F sexy move F'
5. corner permutation, to switch 2 corners on the right side do: 3 times sexy move y 3 times sexy move on the left side
6. corner orientation: flip the cube, do sexy moves until the corner is twisted correct, do a D move and continue
7. edge permutation: sexy move, sexy move other side, 5 times sexy move, 5 times sexy move other side

Enjoy! I think the method is perfect for beginners, better than Dan Browns since there is only 1 algorithm and because it's explained more thorough than: "first step is making a cross, good luck". The explanation... not sure, I'm not the best teacher.


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

(R U R' U') (L' U' L U) (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (L' U' L U) (L' U' L U) (L' U' L U) (L' U' L U) (L' U' L U) for U-perm? I'm sorry but if you want to use sexy move, why not just (R U R' U') (L' U' L U) (U R U' R') (U' L' U L). Surely they're more likely to stuff up doing the amount you say than this.

Sorry, but I had to say  (constructive criticism!)


----------



## NSKuber (May 7, 2011)

I think I can teach even my 7 years old brother with this method


----------



## Erik (May 7, 2011)

@Tim: I know, but why teach them something new instead of letting them repeat something that they already know? Is that really easier?


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

Erik said:


> @Tim: I know, but why teach them something new instead of letting them repeat something that they already know? Is that really easier?


 
I suppose, but can blondes really count to 5?  (I liked your humour in the video )


----------



## BC1997 (May 7, 2011)

I saw it just for the heck of it, it is really detailed and it is probably the best video on youtube. Even the stupidest of people can understand this, you made a really good video.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (May 7, 2011)

yeah, Erik= "Mr.Sexy' lol
anyway, thanks


----------



## blah (May 7, 2011)

I've been teaching a *very* similar method, but with U R U' R' and U' L' U L.


----------



## Erik (May 7, 2011)

Breandan and me raced a bit, he videotaped and uploaded a few solves. Very funny to see!


----------



## Enter (May 8, 2011)

I like the tut so simple! sexy move and sexy move and lexy move hehe 
and i like the race!!! 
great job Erik.


----------



## Godmil (May 9, 2011)

Very almost a perfect video for kids. Nice slow explanation, surely anyone could follow it 
However, massive facepalm for making it completely inappropriate for kids by saying F*** in the first few seconds.


----------



## Erik (May 9, 2011)

Hmm you do have a point there xD


----------



## antoineccantin (May 9, 2011)

I found the begging a bit confusing.


----------



## Erik (May 10, 2011)

Reuploaded without swearing now, more child proof


----------



## Coke (May 10, 2011)

for kids, blonde girls, and even my mom.

THAT WAS PRICELESS XD

even so, good tutorial, very simple to use. I might just use this to teach n00bs if i ever need to


----------



## maggot (May 10, 2011)

LMFAO brendan!w. 
2 second u perm lmao wtf tps


----------

